
Google Code Review - Elfan
http://community.livejournal.com/evan_tech/221200.html?thread=1327888
======
chandrab
I worked at company full of ex-Digital Equip Guys and they had similar
procedures to Google except they had design "approach" reviews, where over
lunch you presented your design for a feature/function etc. to your peers. It
was quite effective for finding new approaches or things you haven't thought
about. I was impressed enough with the process that I often thought I'd try it
if I was ever the head of an engineering dept. The company did produce some
industrial strength network management code.

